# Shimano Torium 20 - issue



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I tore down my reel and upgraded to carbontex drag washers, upgraded the pawl to a spring loaded one from a Trinidad, and cleaned and greased/oiled it up. 

After buttoning it up at a certain point of a revolution it feels like one of the gears is rubbing the side plate maybe. Everything looked good going back in so I'm confused. 

What did I overlook? I plan to tear it back down this evening.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

As you can tell, they are fairly basic when you get in one.....a reset will help......but that drag washer is thicker than the OEM washer.....that can play havoc 

I can't recall if that spring pawl was a good or bad upgrade but that could cause a bind issue....

Last what drag grease did you use......Shimano or Cals?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

It sounds like the aftermarket drag washers you used are too thick. The spring assisted pawl won't cause this issue.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Dan,

So how is everyone else using these washers without issues? 

M.S.
I am using Cal's grease.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*smooth drag*



JFolm said:


> Dan,
> 
> So how is everyone else using these washers without issues?
> 
> ...


The correct washers that i sell from carbontex are not thicker than the originals.

Allan
seekfishing.com


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Allan said:


> The correct washers that i sell from carbontex are not thicker than the originals.
> 
> Allan
> seekfishing.com


I bought mine from Smoothdrag.com.

Going to give them a call tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I have seen a lot of variation with the aftermarket washers. Some are to spec, some too thin, others too thick. 


I never found the need to change out the stock Dartanium washers. They work fine when greased correctly. I have personal Trinidad reels with the original washers in them from 2000. They get fished hard every year here on the west coast.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Dan.

I wish I did not trash the originals already or I would put them back in. I called the company and they are sending me one thinner washer to replace one. If that doesn't work I will ask for a refund and go back to factory.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Let us know if that worked.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That didn't work. I am seeing now where the pinion gear has some damaged teeth. Going to order a new one along with some washers and those dang side plate screws and hopefully that will get it going.

Anything stand out? Going to get a dremel soon so I can start polishing parts.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you sure you put the washers in right, the one with the large hole goes in the gear first. I have put carbontex washers from smooth drag in dozens of Torium's over the years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The holes in the center of the washers in your palm sure don't look too centered.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

most likely this observation is not your problem but the reel looks to have excessive grease and or is dirty. I'd clean it up quite a bit.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

side note, I have a Torium 20 and have caught a few tarpon casting with it, really a good solid reel.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

cpthook said:


> most likely this observation is not your problem but the reel looks to have excessive grease and or is dirty. I'd clean it up quite a bit.


Surely you are taking about SC's reel with the grease, as I wiped the grease off of mine before I took the pic!
Last night after I posted I took a pick and cleaned every tooth on both gears and sure enough I found a small piece of brass in one of the teeth. That explained why it would have interference only on a certain position of a crank.

So I buttoned it up and is working fine now. My theory is the thicker washer interfered with them meshing correctly and caused damage. Then a piece of tooth got stuck in the gear. I plan to replace both.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

every carbontex i've bought and put on my reels was slighter thicker then the oem.

I just used them a bit and once the wear they're perfect. Couple of strong runs and perfect.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Used it this weekend and it worked great. Thanks for the help.


----------

